# **CigarDood's [email protected] 10/25**



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

This will be at Dave TriShields...

Start time is high noon.

Everyone please bring a food or drink item.

See you there


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



CigarDood said:


> Is anyone else up for a DC-area herf on 10/25? Any suggestions for a location?


Apparently there's not very much interest... What if I supply some beer?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

just saw your post, pm sent.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I could probably be persuaded to come...

Especially with beer!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

The boy has a morning game that day, so I could prolly make it...depending on location.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I have to check my calendar, but if nothing is scheduled I'm down.

Location?


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Looks like we've got a few gents interested, and it sounds like the evening is the best. Any suggestions for a location?


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Im pretty flexible. Where is everyone traveling from and lets get a location that is conducive to everyone

Clampdown (Brian)-Leesburg


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

yes!

koolbooy (dennis) - Ashburn, VA

im willing to drive tho. so no biggie for me!


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I'm in Arlington.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Fairfax


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax
Cigardood-Arlington

lets get this going....


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax
Cigardood-Arlington
skibumdc-Springfield(afternoon is better, can't guarantee evening availability)


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I could see about hosting if anyone wants to come up my way...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



68TriShield said:


> I could see about hosting if anyone wants to come up my way...


I PROMISE to come to this one!:ss


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I agree. I'll go anywhere at this point. I have yet to meet any gorillas since I've been down here, and I'd like to before I go back north


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax
Cigardood-Arlington
skibumdc-Springfield(afternoon is better, can't guarantee evening availability)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I'm in Silver Spring.


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



68TriShield said:


> I could see about hosting if anyone wants to come up my way...


Where are you? 
I'm willing to drive anywhere (within reason)


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax
Cigardood-Arlington
skibumdc-Springfield(afternoon is better, can't guarantee evening availability)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge
tsolomon-Silver Spring


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I shall be where ever the herf is :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



CigarDood said:


> Where are you?
> I'm willing to drive anywhere (within reason)


Frederick County, Monrovia to be exact. 21770 zipcode


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



68TriShield said:


> Frederick County, Monrovia to be exact. 21770 zipcode


seeing that ur a redskins fan ... maybe we should have a Redskins herf? :ss go skins!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



koolbooy said:


> seeing that ur a redskins fan ... maybe we should have a Redskins herf? :ss go skins!!


Lets just hope they beat the Eagles Dennis....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



clampdown said:


> I PROMISE to come to this one!:ss


do you guys hear something?


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Just saw this thread, let me know when and where I'll be there. Also if there's anything that I can do to help in the planning, just let me know.


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Looks like the following people are in:
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax
Cigardood-Arlington
skibumdc-Springfield(afternoon is better, can't guarantee evening availability)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge
tsolomon-Silver Spring
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
68TriShield-Monrovia
ragin' cajun 
cigardood-Arlington

Now we need a time and location.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Count me in. I live in Poolesville, MD, but any place in the DC area is good for me.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I wish I could be there!!!


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I should be down for the drive. I'll be coming from Baltimore, so I would prefer to stay within the Beltway.:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

We should be good for this guys :tu


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



68TriShield said:


> We should be good for this guys :tu


NICE! cant wait :ss:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

Looks like we're getting a good chunk of people from the area. Should be a blast! So, we're officially set for Dave's house?


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



boonedoggle said:


> Looks like we're getting a good chunk of people from the area. Should be a blast! So, we're officially set for Dave's house?


Works for me. Time?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

This is the list so far.How many of these are confirmed?Is Jackie coming Brian?
68Tri-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield(afternoon is better, can't guarantee evening availability)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad 
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
68TriShield-Monrovia
ragin' cajun
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/better half
[ot] Loki-dessert
...anymore?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



CigarDood said:


> Works for me. Time?


High Noon.

So I can enjoy the herf too, I'd Like everyone to sign up to bring something.

I'll supply Burgers and Dogs or something for the grill and I'm sure something else.


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



68TriShield said:


> High Noon.
> 
> So I can enjoy the herf too, I'd Like everyone to sign up to bring something.
> 
> I'll supply Burgers and Dogs or something for the grill and I'm sure something else.


I will bring a couple 6'ers.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



CigarDood said:


> I will bring a couple 6'ers.


added to the list


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I'll bring whatever is needed.

Bonfire HERF?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

I'll bring my award winning potato salad. The boy has an 11 O'clock game, but I might see if I can bypass this game...as it will be one of the last of the season anyways, so hopefully I can shoot for noon or 1 at the latest.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



boonedoggle said:


> I'll bring my award winning potato salad. The boy has an 11 O'clock game, but I might see if I can bypass this game...as it will be one of the last of the season anyways, so hopefully I can shoot for noon or 1 at the latest.


sounds great Jim,I'll add it to the list...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

also, I'm planning on taking the hybrid and maybe doing a NoVA carpool. I can fit 3 other monkey's in the car, so if anyone wants to meet up at my house early Saturday morning, we'll do a mini road trip!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

i'll be there....Bonfire herf engage


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



Diesel Kinevel said:


> i'll be there....Bonfire herf engage


wooot woot :ss  :tu


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



68TriShield said:


> High Noon.
> 
> So I can enjoy the herf too, I'd Like everyone to sign up to bring something.
> 
> I'll supply Burgers and Dogs or something for the grill and I'm sure something else.


Dave, my wife will be coming with me, so add one more to the list. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*



tsolomon said:


> Dave, my wife will be coming with me, so add one more to the list. :tu


Will do Tom


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll call Bryan and see if he is up for this.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I'll call Bryan and see if he is up for this.


what about Jackie?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I'd love to attend but that is a big weekend for the wife's scrapbook club, DANG!!! Have a great time...


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll bring the chips.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I talked to Bryan (Addiction) and he said he is probably going, so add him to the list.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I talked to Bryan (Addiction) and he said he is probably going, so add him to the list.


I'll post this question for the 3rd time...what about Jackie?


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in, put me down for smoked salmon, bagels and creamcheese.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I'll post this question for the 3rd time...what about Jackie?


Never saw the question, sorry Dave. I havent spoken to her yet about it, but if she is allowed to come then Im sure she would love to. She just chose her first box purchase a few weeks ago, 01 RG Tres Petit Lonsdales, so im sure she will like to come now stocked with her own stuff.:ss


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Put us down for Blondies and Brownies. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

tsolomon said:


> Put us down for Blondies and Brownies. :tu


Thanks Tom :tu


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in. :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

sounds like a good time I'n 95% sure i'm in so
[ot] loki +1


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I'm in. :tu


Damn old man, you able to make such a long journey?:ss


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Damn old man, you able to make such a long journey?:ss


if I can find a place to stay friday night, Id like to set something up for this friday in or around dc


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

68Tri-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield(afternoon is better, can't guarantee evening availability)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad 
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
68TriShield-Monrovia
ragin' cajun
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/better half
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

68Tri-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
*Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)*
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield(afternoon is better, can't guarantee evening availability)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad 
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
68TriShield-Monrovia
ragin' cajun
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/better half
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm in provided nothing gets in the way. Any ideas on I can bring?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

if we need hotdogs let me know


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

zipper,that's cool.Bring it on :dr



ragin' cajun said:


> I'm in provided nothing gets in the way. Any ideas on I can bring?


You are the only one that is excused from bringing something 


[OT] Loki said:


> if we need hotdogs let me know


You have access to some good ones Kevin?


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> I'd love to attend but that is a big weekend for the wife's scrapbook club, DANG!!! Have a great time...


What does her scrapbook club have to do with you?
I'll bring some Taboos for you to try if you come. :bn
:r


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Gauging Interest in Metro DC Herf on 10/25*

68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad 
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
ragin' cajun
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction-My Aristocrat
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I can bring some beverages, alcoholic and non alcoholic (if alcohol is allowed).


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I can bring some beverages, alcoholic and non alcoholic (if alcohol is allowed).


Oh right! You never made it to one of my herfs 

Yes alcohol is allowed :tu Are you bringing both and have you asked Jackie yet?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Let me run it by the wifey to see if she has anything planned that weekend. :tu

Put me down as "tentative" and I'll bring some meat for the grill

~Mark


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

clampdown said:


> Damn old man, you able to make such a long journey?:ss


Im in, annnd The wife is coming.

We will bring Banana Bread (low fat)

:chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Let me run it by the wifey to see if she has anything planned that weekend. :tu
> 
> Put me down as "tentative" and I'll bring some meat for the grill
> 
> ~Mark


I'd truly love to have you up Mark :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> Im in, annnd The wife is coming.
> 
> We will bring Banana Bread (low fat)
> 
> :chk


Excellent Chris! I got a big smile out of Celeste when I said Ann might come


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Err Bryan,you don't need to bring the whole humidor


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Err Bryan,you don't need to bring the whole humidor


just the top shelf


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, Dave just clued me to this Herf. At this time a strong possibility. I'll bring a couple of London Broils - same as the last Herf if you were there. Plus a noob friend or 2 

68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad 
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
ragin' cajun
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction-My Aristocrat
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working
Volt - London Broil


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

being that i missed out on the last herf i was supposed to go to, i will most likely be making it down for this one!
if the wife is done with her chores, i may just bring her as well. 
i'll bring some cookies!!!
(mmmmm cookie)


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

1-2)68TriShield & Celeste-Pizza or something for the grill
3-4)Clampdown& Jackie-Leesburg-eating utensils 
5) Koolboy-Ashburn
6)Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
7)Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
8)skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
9) boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad 
10-11)tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
12)Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
13) ragin' cajun
14) cigardood-Arlington
15) TimD
16)ade06-chips
17) addiction-My Aristocrat
18) jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
19) RGD-
20) Diesel Kinevel
21-22)Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread
23) [ot] Loki-dessert
24) smokin' machinist/better half might be working
25-27)Volt+noob's - London Broil[/quote]
28) Jay Hemingway-cookies
29)vicvitola

Wow, hope Dave has enough chairs...and good weather. Might be a bit tight to fit everyone in his garage otherwise.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Jay Hemingway said:


> being that i missed out on the last herf i was supposed to go to, i will most likely be making it down for this one!
> if the wife is done with her chores, i may just bring her as well.
> i'll bring some cookies!!!
> (mmmmm cookie)


Sweet


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

skibumdc said:


> 1-2)68TriShield & Celeste-Pizza or something for the grill . . .


Have to change that - looks like Dave is bringing Celeste Pizza For One when I read it - 

1-2) Celeste & 68TriShield - Pizza or something . . .

:ss

Ron


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> You have access to some good ones Kevin?


ballpark beef franks is what I have

and is anyone allergic to strawberries?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

pagin jkim... mmmm Korean bbq.....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> ballpark beef franks is what I have
> 
> and is anyone allergic to strawberries?


Don't worry about it,there will be plenty of desserts.Bring what you want 

I'll call Jeremy,Chris


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RGD said:


> Have to change that - looks like Dave is bringing Celeste Pizza For One when I read it -
> 
> 1-2) Celeste & 68TriShield - Pizza or something . . .
> 
> ...


Smart Ass


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Don't worry about it,there will be plenty of desserts.Bring what you want


good deal


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*By the way there will be live music for part of the herf as well *


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Dave,
Can I once again say I am coming and then not show up?

B:chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Dave,
> Can I once again say I am coming and then not show up?
> 
> B:chk


Only a confirmed yes will be accepted this time sorry....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

skibumdc brought up a good point. If you can,bring a chair or two please.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

If you relocate to Jersey I will come. Probably worth it if you think about it.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> If you relocate to Jersey I will come. Probably worth it if you think about it.


Half of Jersey is coming to the herf Al.Whats your excuse?


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

RGD said:


> Have to change that - looks like Dave is bringing Celeste Pizza For One when I read it -
> 
> 1-2) Celeste & 68TriShield - Pizza or something . . .
> 
> ...


:r
Dang I wanted to make that joke when I posted it....but I've only bombed Trishield before, never met in person.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Just like always this herf is gonna rock! :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

anyone from va want to carpool?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

This looks like it's turning out to be an awesome herf! This works out perfectly because this will probably be my last chance to herf before I move to SC...several botls I've been wanting to herf with, and some I haven't herfed with in a while!:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> This looks like it's turning out to be an awesome herf! This works out perfectly because this will probably be my last chance to herf before I move to SC...several botls I've been wanting to herf with, and some I haven't herfed with in a while!:ss


I look forward to it James


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

this is the most excited i've been in months


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> anyone from va want to carpool?


Boonedoggle and I are attempting to carpool to the Herf,
PM both of us and we can try to find a meeting point.

I suggest Springfield since it's right at the mixing bowl and easy access off and on to 495/95.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

skibumdc said:


> Boonedoggle and I are attempting to carpool to the Herf,
> PM both of us and we can try to find a meeting point.
> 
> I suggest Springfield since it's right at the mixing bowl and easy access off and on to 495/95.


I agree...that area seems good when we find a specific place. I plan on taking the Hybrid. Looks to be like 1 1/2 hours from the house, according to mapquest. The way I drive, it will be quicker. So, I will tentatively plan on leaving at 10AM. Not sure how late I plan to stay though...prolly when Dave kicks me out for streaking.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

boonedoggle said:


> I agree...that area seems good when we find a specific place. I plan on taking the Hybrid. Looks to be like 1 1/2 hours from the house, according to mapquest. The way I drive, it will be quicker. So, I will tentatively plan on leaving at 10AM. Not sure how late I plan to stay though...*prolly when Dave kicks me out for streaking*.


I was really going to try and make it down .... but now I'm not so sure.... :r


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

skibumdc said:


> Boonedoggle and I are attempting to carpool to the Herf,
> PM both of us and we can try to find a meeting point.
> 
> I suggest Springfield since it's right at the mixing bowl and easy access off and on to 495/95.


Im new to va so im not really sure where that is...


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> Im new to va so im not really sure where that is...


For you - it's going the wrong way. You will want to take 64 west, up 81 and then maybe 340 east into Frederick.

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I agree...that area seems good when we find a specific place. *I plan on taking the Hybrid. Looks to be like 1 1/2 hours from the house*, according to mapquest. The way I drive, it will be quicker. So, I will tentatively plan on leaving at 10AM. Not sure how late I plan to stay though...prolly when Dave kicks me out for streaking.


It's only about 45 mins or less once you get to Springfield -

And I won't be bringing a Hybrid - :ss

Ron


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

RGD said:


> For you - it's going the wrong way. You will want to take 64 west, up 81 and then maybe 340 east into Frederick.
> 
> Ron


rats, maybe I can talk ben (stearns) into coming


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

skibumdc said:


> What does her scrapbook club have to do with you?
> I'll bring some Taboos for you to try if you come. :bn
> :r


Nice! I have the kids... However I might be able to line up a sitter... Dave's herfs are the best...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

RGD said:


> It's only about 45 mins or less once you get to Springfield -
> 
> And I won't be bringing a Hybrid - :ss
> 
> Ron


Thanks for the tip Ron!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Nice! I have the kids... However I might be able to line up a sitter... Dave's herfs are the best...


will there be Twister?:chk


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> will there be Twister?:chk


Twister? I miss playing that game :tu...


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

RGD said:


> And I won't be bringing a Hybrid - :ss
> 
> Ron


lol...perhaps the complete opposite


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hey guys,some of us are going to The Churchill Society Herf on the 18th.
Its in Martinsburg,WV.Anyone else going? It should be a awesome time 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=185043


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> will there be Twister?:chk


this herf is going places i dont want to go.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> Hey guys,some of us are going to The Churchill Society Herf on the 18th.
> Its in Martinsburg,WV.Anyone else going? It should be a awesome time
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=185043


I'm thinking about going!! Alll wait ..... :r

Thanks for the plug! :chk

I talked to Shadow and I think he is also coming to your shin-dig! Let us know what we can bring!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SmokinAFuente said:


> I'm thinking about going!! Alll wait ..... :r
> 
> Thanks for the plug! :chk
> 
> I talked to Shadow and I think he is also coming to your shin-dig! Let us know what we can bring!


It would be great to see you guys Rodney.

If you can bring a side or dessert that's great.We'll survive if not


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> this herf is going places i dont want to go.


Don't worry...I'm driving, so I can't drink THAT much!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'll be there Dave.
68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
ragin' cajun
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction-My Aristocrat
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working
Volt - London Broil
stearns-maybe


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

this herf is really shaping up, huh? i may make an appearance

stearns


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

man this is going to be a party!

cant wait! :ss:chk


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

koolbooy said:


> man this is going to be a party!
> 
> cant wait! :ss:chk


IM making the trip from Leesburg and will probably bring Bryan, Dennis do you want a ride?>


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

We're gonna need name tags....


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

clampdown said:


> IM making the trip from Leesburg and will probably bring Bryan, Dennis do you want a ride?>


Im coming up from cville and I wouldnt mind getting in on this ride thing haha :tu


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm headed up from Arlington, so if anyone needs a lift, drop me a line.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

anybody want to pick me up?


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Addiction said:


> I'll be there Dave.
> 68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
> Clampdown-Leesburg
> Koolboy-Ashburn
> ...


so what, i'm kicked out now?


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

clampdown said:


> IM making the trip from Leesburg and will probably bring Bryan, Dennis do you want a ride?>


i would love to ride with u guys, a party with the killer b's would rox! but im actually gonna be in Arlington that Friday night/Saturday morning. so might have to drive from Arlington. if i decide to come back home, i'll let u know, but if someone else needs the a ride, please take them. thanks man!:tu


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

RedBaron said:


> We're gonna need name tags....


word! im gonna wear one ! good idea!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Jay Hemingway said:


> so what, i'm kicked out now?


No why?


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i can do some dessert if i come. gotta clear a few things with kev first

stearns


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

koolbooy said:


> word! im gonna wear one ! good idea!


Good idea...now I gotta round one up somewhere. Maybe I'll just get a shirt and have my name ironed on!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Good idea...now I gotta round one up somewhere. Maybe I'll just get a shirt and have my name ironed on!


I think i still have my Shack one. Jay you might want to get a new one, yours is filled up with 1492 and Dunhill labels. :ss


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like it's gonna be a good time. I'll be there of course.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

stearns said:


> i can do some dessert if i come. gotta clear a few things with kev first
> 
> stearns


catch me on pl ortext me


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I think i still have my Shack one. Jay you might want to get a new one, yours is filled up with 1492 and Dunhill labels. :ss


Maybe I'll just get a sheet of paper and pin it to my shirt like track runners!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> No why?


oh i forgot about your mod powers!!! 
sure dave, make it seem like i am crazy.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

stevieray said:


> anybody want to pick me up?


I would . . . but that's like what - 15, 20 mins out of my way . . .

:ss

Ron


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

RGD said:


> I would . . . but that's like what - 15, 20 mins out of my way . . .
> 
> :ss
> 
> Ron


:r ROADTRIP!


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

talked to the old lady, this looks like a go on us!! 
:chk


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Jay Hemingway said:


> talked to the old lady, this looks like a go on us!!
> :chk


Sweet! Bring those LE07s and pass em out! :r


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

if those LE07's don't go, i may not be making it down there!


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

No, show up anyway forget about the LE07s
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Scratch that you gotta bring them!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

My email is [email protected] in case the unthinkable happens before the herf


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> My email is [email protected] in case the unthinkable happens before the herf


I dont like the sound of this:hn


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

ragin' cajun said:


> No, show up anyway forget about the LE07s
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I wuz only joking! Ah, they'll sell. Those things are frickin' great.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I dont like the sound of this:hn


Its all good Bro :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Me and Matt (skibumdc) are planning on meeting up at the Circuit City in Springfield (6640 Loisdale Road) right off of I95. I'll have room for two other chimps, if anyone else wants to go needing a ride. We'll plan on meeting up around 11AM. If you have any other questions or whatever, shoot me a PM.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

T-minus 11 Days!!:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Me and Matt (skibumdc) are planning on meeting up at the Circuit City in Springfield (6640 Loisdale Road) right off of I95. I'll have room for two other chimps, if anyone else wants to go needing a ride. We'll plan on meeting up around 11AM. If you have any other questions or whatever, shoot me a PM.


i gota talk to ben....ben pm or text or call me or something


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

There are a few folks bringing a dish or drink.

Anyone else care to pitch in to the effort?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Have fun guys


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

doh, i forgot that text messages go two ways, ben and I are in. anyone in nova got room for a couple of wild and crazy apes?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> There are a few folks bringing a dish or drink.
> 
> Anyone else care to pitch in to the effort?


Be bringing something. If you have any specifics let me know - otherwise whatever Donna makes up.

Ron


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i can do a little dessert action, heck, i may break my norm of bringing cookies... and make something special :tu (hah, be jealous mass herf crew)

stearns


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

stearns said:


> i can do a little dessert action, heck, i may break my norm of bringing cookies... and make something special :tu (hah, be jealous mass herf crew)
> 
> stearns


If you are, please copy the list and add what you are bringing.

Thanks Ben,see you soon :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RGD said:


> Be bringing something. If you have any specifics let me know - otherwise whatever Donna makes up.
> 
> Ron


Just see if she knows so I can add it to the list Ron


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

stearns said:


> i can do a little dessert action, heck, i may break my norm of bringing cookies... and make something special :tu (hah, be jealous mass herf crew)
> 
> stearns










there better be cookies too


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
ragin' cajun
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction-My Aristocrat
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working
Volt - London Broil
stearns-maybe
Jay Hemingway+Mrs 
jkim05
stearns - dessert

stearns


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
ragin' cajun
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction-My Aristocrat
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working
Volt - London Broil
stearns-maybe
Jay Hemingway+Mrs
jkim05
stearns - dessert
N2Advnture - meat (maybe BBQ)


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Man I'm getting excited! This is getting to be a pretty big herf


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
ragin' cajun
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction-My Aristocrat
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working
Volt - London Broil
stearns-maybe
Jay Hemingway+Mrs
jkim05
stearns - dessert
N2Advnture - meat (maybe BBQ) 
stevieray - something from the grocery store a couple miles down the road from Dave's house


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Haven't seen it on the list yet, but I'll be bringing some potato salad to go along with everything (list is updated).

68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
ragin' cajun - Indian Head - Potato Salad
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction-My Aristocrat
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working
Volt - London Broil
stearns-maybe
Jay Hemingway+Mrs
jkim05
stearns - dessert
N2Advnture - meat (maybe BBQ) 
stevieray - something from the grocery store a couple miles down the road from Dave's house


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Have we acquired a permit for the bonfire? Them boys sure lik'm some fire! :cb


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg, Plates, Utensils, Cups, 
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
ragin' cajun - Indian Head - Potato Salad
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction-My Aristocrat-*1492's*
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread, *Monte 2 Dunhill's*
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working
Volt - London Broil
stearns-maybe
Jay Hemingway+Mrs-*Ghurka's*
jkim05
stearns - dessert
N2Advnture - meat (maybe BBQ) 
stevieray - something from the grocery store a couple miles down the road from Dave's house

WOW, Bryan and Chris thats awesome of you, Jay, not so much.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
Clampdown-Leesburg, Plates, Utensils, Cups,Hot Jailbait 
Koolboy-Ashburn
Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad
tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
ragin' cajun - Indian Head - Potato Salad
cigardood-Arlington
TimD
ade06-chips
addiction-My Aristocrat-1492's
jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
RGD-
Diesel Kinevel
Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread, 
[ot] Loki-dessert
smokin' machinist/better half might be working
Volt - London Broil
stearns-maybe
Jay Hemingway+Mrs-
jkim05- Korean BBQ
stearns - dessert
N2Advnture - meat (maybe BBQ), Diapers 
stevieray - something from the grocery store a couple miles down the road from Dave's house


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> Hot Jailbait


Dont hate, ill make sure she wears something special for you Chris:tu


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

clampdown said:


> Dont hate, ill make sure she wears something special for you Chris:tu


She's not my type.  (Im too old for her, wait....:r)


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> She's not my type.  (Im too old for her, wait....:r)


You missed the cut off date by one month, oh so close.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

clampdown said:


> You missed the cut off date by one month, oh so close.


:fu

:r


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I wanted to put this out there (Dave already approved)...

Mike, one of Dave's neighbors and I will often jam some bluegrass and old time music while herfing. So if you play (and can play with other people) bring your *acoustic* instrument to make some music.

I play guitar and Mandolin, Mike plays guitar and banjo.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

jkorp said:


> I wanted to put this out there (Dave already approved)...
> 
> Mike, one of Dave's neighbors and I will often jam some bluegrass and old time music while herfing. So if you play (and can play with other people) bring your *acoustic* instrument to make some music.
> 
> I play guitar and Mandolin, Mike plays guitar and banjo.


Now we got a herf going:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ragin' cajun said:


> Now we got a herf going:r


Oh Yea


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

clampdown said:


> 68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
> Clampdown-Leesburg, Plates, Utensils, Cups,
> Koolboy-Ashburn
> Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
> ...


:r:r:r:r

you know how i do son!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Jay-will the new puppy be in attendence?


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

ragin' cajun said:


> N2Advnture - meat (maybe BBQ)


Good thing you added BBQ....I was starting to question you...:r


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

RedBaron said:


> Jay-will the new puppy be in attendence?


i doubt it chris. as much as it would be nice, he would be to much of a handfull and i probably would not be able to enjoy myself watching him and worrying about him the whole time. he isn't a mellow fella.
if he was one of those dogs that just lays there and sleeps, i would. he is very hyper and his hunter instincts make him chase everything! 
maybe when he gets older and mellows out, i may bring him around.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Any Jersey guys headin down?
I'm in Flemington..Can drive...Can ride

Tom


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

SIX DAYS:ss


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

4 Days till TriShield Herf:ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

RAIN OR SHINE! More than likely rain.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

guys what can i bring? porkchops? buns? should i cook? lol 


let me know!


sodas? for us non alcohol drinkers (if there are any) lol

cant wait to see u guys!

:ss


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

koolbooy said:


> guys what can i bring? porkchops? buns? should i cook? lol
> 
> let me know!
> 
> ...


Heres the current list of what people are bringing so just go from there I guess:

1.) 68TriShield-Pizza or something for the grill
2.) Clampdown-Leesburg, Plates, Utensils, Cups,Hot Jailbait
3.) Koolboy-Ashburn
4.) Zipper-Fairfax - Chili (I would probably need to use your stove to reheat. Let me know if this doesn't work for you)
5.) Cigardood-Arlington/ couple six packs
6.) skibumdc-Springfield (homebrewed Octoberfest and Imperial Stout)
7.) boonedizzle-Woodbridge/ award winning potato salad
8.) tsolomon and better half-Silver Spring-Brownies and Blondies
9.) Stog-a-Boy-wherever the herf is
10.) ragin' cajun - Indian Head - Potato Salad
11.) TimD
12.) ade06-chips
13.) addiction-My Aristocrat-1492's
14.) jkorp-Smoked Salmon,Bagels
15, 16 & 17.) RGD-Donna, Bob, Wayne - Deviled eggs, Zaya Rum, other stuff,
18.) Diesel Kinevel
19.) Red Baron/Ann- Banana Bread
20.) [ot] Loki-dessert
21.) smokin' machinist/better half might be working
22.) Volt - London Broil
23.) stearns-maybe
24.) Jay Hemingway+Mrs-
25.) jkim05- Korean BBQ
26.) stearns - dessert
27.) N2Advnture - meat (maybe BBQ), Diapers
28.) stevieray - something from the grocery store a couple miles down the road from Dave's house
29.) TOB9595 - Tom - friendly disposition and some wine...
30.) Sauer Grapes - drinks.
31.) Shadow - ???
32.) SmokinAFuente - ???


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i see that i am bringing korean bbq...don't know at this point if I'm gonna be able to make that happen, but I'll try my best.


----------

